
When a Competitor Raises Money - vincentchan
http://davidcummings.org/2016/01/05/when-a-competitor-raises-money/
======
exolymph
Yup. Keep perspective. Money quote: "Raising money doesn’t equal success"

Of course, funding certainly won't _hurt_ your competitor.

